# Yellow Peppers???



## Peanut_ (Apr 15, 2018)

Iv heard that green peppers are best for them. But can they have yellow and red peppers? Not bell peppers just normal ones. I know they cannot have hot peppers. 



But im just wondering 

Please get back to me soon!


----------



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if they would be. If it was just a yellow bell pepper they would probably be fine, but in this instance since neither of us are sure don't feed it as it is better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not sure what your mean by normal peppers if you're not referring to bell peppers??
But green, red and yellow bell peppers are fine to give. Essentially red and yellow bell peppers are just green ones which have been allowed to ripen. They do contain different nutritional values though, with yellow and red containing around double the amount of vitamin C and 9x more beta-carotene (vit A ~ helps maintain healthy skin and a strong immune system) than green ones. They'd also taste a little sweeter than the mildly bitter green ones so you're hedgie may prefer them!

I gut load my supers with red and yellow bell peppers once or twice a week


----------

